# אז... מי פנוי לקרדיטים?



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

אז... מי פנוי לקרדיטים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סוף סוף התמונות הגיעו!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

אז הגיע גם תורי-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפירות 
חשוב לי לציין שהקרדיטים משקפים את נקודת ההשקפה שלי וחלילה אין בהם ביקורת על אף בחירה של מישהי אחרת.

אני אשתדל לתת טיפ או תובנה שלי בכל חלק ומקווה שיהיה לכולן לעזר. [לא להתפלא אם כבר שמעתן את עצמכן אומרות את אותו הדבר בדיוק, הרבה מהשקפת העולם שלי על חתונות נבנתה בזכותכן].

אני אוהבת לספר ולספר ולספר אז- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 חפירות!!!


----------



## valtik (26/6/12)

ישששש! חיכיתי וחיכיתי!


----------



## pipidi (25/6/12)

YAY אני כאן מרפרשת!


----------



## PrettyOK (25/6/12)

גמני!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

מי אנחנו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איציק ואנה שנינו בני 26 (אני מבוגרת ב-3 חודשים). שבע שנים וקצת יחד.
הוא, מהנדס מכונות ברמ"ח איבריו ומורה בפוטנציה.
אני, מהנדסת כימית, מנסה להציל את העולם מכוחות הרשע המזהמים.
בעיקרון הכרנו בלימודים בטכניון, בסמסטר השני. החלפנו מבטים מספר פעמים במסדרונות, לו היו ראסטות ארוכות ומרשימות והעיניים הכי טובות ביקום ואני, בלונדה גבוהה.

המפגש המיוחל התקיים בסופו של דבר במועדון הטרמינל ז"ל ברמות מנשה. הוא, הסב את תשומת ליבו של חבר אלי, באמצעות נענוע לא עדין של ידו האוחזת בכוס מלאה וודקה רדבול שנשפכה לי על היד.
אני, אודות לוודקה אחרת שכבר זרמה לי בדם, ניגשתי אליו, ניגבתי עליו את היד שלי ולחשתי לו "אתה חתיך...". הוא ענה ש: "גם את בסדר..." החלפנו טלפונים כדי "ללמוד" יחד לפיזיקה ומאז הכל היסטוריה.

עברנו הרבה מהפכים ותהפוכות בדרך, היו לנו לא מעט ויכוחים, הרבה סצנות קנאה (שלי), התנהגויות מטופשות (שלו), עד שבסופו של דבר התבגרנו. מאהבת נעורים סוערת ומטורפת, הפכנו אחד לשני לבית, הבית שבו אתה תמיד יכול להיות מי שאתה ושאליו תמיד חוזרים.

*טיפ: * אף פעם אל תחליטו החלטות הרות גורל או תצהירו הצהרות חוצבות להבות כשאתם נסערים או כועסים. גם אם אתם ממש כועסים על בן הזוג, תנו לזה לשקוע כמה שעות או אפילו כמה ימים. הזמן עושה את שלו ומה שהיה נראה לנו כדבר הכי נוראי בעולם, פתאום נראה מאוד מאוד שטותי.


----------



## Natalila (26/6/12)

רק התחלתי 
אבל הייתי חייבת לומר שכל מילה בסלע. איזה כיף. חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

תודה, מחמיא לי מאוד!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

ההצעה 
כמו שסיפרתי קודם, ההצעה הגיעה בתזמון טוב. כמו יין טוב, הזוגיות מבשילה עם השנים. 

המשפחות שלנו לחצו על איציק ברמזים דקים ועבים וזה מאוד מאוד הלחיץ אותו. הוא מטבעו אדם שלא אוהב שאומרים לו מה לעשות ולכן ככל שהלחץ גבר, ככה הוא יותר נסגר לרעיון. לא לרעיון החיים המשותפים (גרנו ביחד כמעט 5 שנים עד ההצעה) אלא לרעיון טקס החתונה עצמו.

שנה בדיוק לפני החתונה שלנו, אירחנו חבר מחו"ל לשבוע וטיילנו איתו בכל הארץ. באחד הימים, הייתה לי מחויבות בעבודה ונאלצתי להצטרף לאיציק וחברו רק בערב. באותו היום הם נסעו לטבריה, טעו בדרך, הגיעו באיחור לאתר כלשהו והסתבכו לגמרי. כשהם היו על חוף הכנרת, איציק אמר לאותו חבר שאילו הייתי איתם, כל הבלאגן לא היה קורה. באותו הרגע הייתה לאיציק "הארה" והוא החליט שהוא פשוט לא יכול בלעדי ולכן אנחנו צריכים להתחתן.

ההצעה הגיעה 4 חודשים מאוחר יותר, אחרי שאיציק חרש את כל חופי הארץ בחיפוש אחר החוף המושלם.
היינו אמורים לטוס לטיול ארוך בארה"ב וכולם אמרו לי שהוא יציע לי בארה"ב. הצעה בטיול היא צעד בנאלי מדי בשביל איציק ולכן לא פיתחתי ציפיות מיוחדות.

ואכן צדקתי, ביום הטיסה, ידידה של איציק באה לקחת אותי בהפתעה לחוף ים ביפו בו איציק העמיד שולחן עם יין ונרות ואל מול השקיעה הציע לי להינשא לו. הוא אמר שהוא רצה להציע לי נישואין בארץ- איפה שנגדל את הילדים שלנו.

אחר כך, מהר מהר רצנו להתארגן לטיסה.

(כשחזרנו מארה"ב כל הדירה שלנו הייתה מלאה חול מיום ההצעה).

*טיפ: * למי שטרם קיבלה הצעה וקוראת כאן- אל תלחצו על בן הזוג שלכם לעשות את הצעד. אם דיברתם על עתידכם ולבחור יש כוונות רציניות ותוכניות משותפות לעתיד, אין צורך לחנוק אותו בדרישות לטבעת. הרי לא תרצו לחיות כל החיים בהרגשה שהבחור הציע לכן להינשא רק כי לחצתן אותו לקיר, נכון?


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

והטבעת... 
לא היה לי ויז'ן לגבי הטבעת שאני רוצה.
מאוד הלחיצה את איציק העובדה שהתחלתי (פתאום) לאהוב דווקא זהב צהוב (אחרי תקופה שהכרזתי שזהב צהוב זה מכוער).
מה שהרגיע אותו היה תחקיר מעמיק שהוא ערך לפיו זהב לבן מתאים לבהירות עור, וזהב צהוב מתאים לשחומות. אני לא יודעת אם זה גורף...

בכל אופן מאוד אהבתי את הטבעת ולו רק בגלל שהיא שלי!!!!


----------



## TzutZ (26/6/12)

וואי נדמה לי שיש לנו 
את אותה טבעת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בכל מקרה- היא מהממת!


----------



## piloni86 (25/6/12)

איזה מותק 
אני ממש בציפייה לקרדיטים


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (26/6/12)

סיפור מקסים! 
זה מצחיק שלמרות שהצעה בחו"ל זה סטנדרטי אנשים עדיין מסתכלים על זה כמשהו מיוחד (ואת זה אני אומרת כמי שבן זוגה הציע לה בחו"ל). 

בכל מקרה אהבתי את פינת הטיפ הקבועה. את כותבת יפה ואתם זוג יפה


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

אג'נדה חתונתית 
במהלך כל הדרך ידענו שההורים שלנו מאוד מצפים לחתונה שלנו והיא מאוד חשובה להם. אנחנו מאוד מאמינים בכך שמעבר לזה ששנינו מתחתנים, ההורים שלנו בסופו של דבר מחתנים את הילדים שלהם ועבורם זה אירוע לא פחות (ולפעמים גם יותר) מרגש.

בהתאם לכך החלטנו שאנחנו הולכים על קונספט סטנדרטי של חתונה: חתונה בערב (ולא בשישי בצהריים), אולם (ולא חוף הים), חופה אורתודוכסית (ולא מנהל טקס) ואפילו אוכל פשוט ועממי (ולא מנות גורמה או שמתיימרות להיות כאלה).
מה שנקרא: אירוע כמו של כולם, אבל שלנו!

חייבת לציין שאת כל ההחלטות קיבלנו לבד לגמרי ושיתפנו את ההורים בחלק קטן מההתלבטויות כדי לתת להם להרגיש חלק מהתהליך. את ההחלטה הסופית קיבלנו לבד, גם אם היא לא תמיד תאמה ב100% את רצון ההורים. אם זאת כאמור, היה לנו חשוב שההורים ירגישו בנח עם הבחירות שלנו.

*טיפ: * אחד הצעדים הראשונים בתכנון חתונה הוא ההחלטה האם אנחנו עושים אירוע שהוא שלנו בלבד או שאנחנו עושים אירוע שהוא "גם של ההורים". ברגע שאתם מחליטים את ההחלטה לכו איתה עד הסוף. אם אתם מחליטים שהחתונה היא שלכם אל תתנו לפרצופים, הצעות, איומים של ההורים לערער לכם את הביטחון בהחלטות שלכם.


----------



## ronitvas (26/6/12)

שמחה לשמוע שיש גם דעה אחרת 
בנוגע לשיתוף ההורים


----------



## ערבות 6 (26/6/12)




----------



## shira3121 (26/6/12)




----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (27/6/12)

עד כה אני מסכימה עם כל מילה שלך 
ולא יכולה להפסיק לקרוא!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

מסכימה בהחלט 
עם זאת יש מקרים ש... 
easier said then done


----------



## סימולאקרה (29/6/12)

מאד מזדהה 
הניתוח שלנו היה מאד דומה.

עוד משהו שקשור לעניין לדעתי זה המקום של הצעירים לעומת המבוגרים בחתונה. הרבה חתונות הן "ממוקדות צעירים", כלומר דגש על חלק המסיבה ופחות חשיבה על מה האורחים המבוגרים יותר (שהם ברובם "אורחים של ההורים") מרגישים. זה טבעי כי הזוג חושב על החברים שלו יותר מעל כל מיני קרובי משפחה רחוקים וחברים של ההורים, אבל זה היבט שכדאי להתחשב בו לדעתי. פשוט מתוך רצון לכבד את כל האורחים. 
אנחנו מאד ניסינו לאזן (למשל, לבחור מקום בו הרחבה מרוחקת יחסית ויש שליטה על הווליום בשולחנות הרחוקים) אבל עד היום ההורים של קצת כועסים שהדי ג'י לא שם מספיק מוסיקה שהם והחברים שלהם אוהבים לרקוד. בקיצור - קחו גם את זה בחשבון אם אפשר.


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

הכנות (מאוד מקדימות) 
ברגע שחזרתי מארה"ב (אחרי ההצעה) החלטתי שעלי לעשות מעשה.
אני אומנם בחורה רזה ואפילו הייתי עושה אירובי פעמיים בשבוע, אבל משהו פה לא ממש עובד, כח המשיכה והשומן המרושע עשו את שלהם ואני התחלתי קצת "לנזול".
לקראת החתונה החלטתי שאני מחפשת ספורט שיחטב אותי.
בחסות קופון גיליתי סטודיו לפילאטיס מכשירים ממש קרוב למקום העבודה שלי והחלטתי לנסות את מזלי. 
לא מיועד לבחורות שאוהבות אקשן וקפיצות, כן מיועד לבנות שאוהבות אווירה רגועה ועבודה ממוקדת על שרירים ("הרדמה מקומית" בפי המדריכה שלי).
השיעורים סייעו מאוד לעיצוב הגוף- שרירי ידיים, בטן, מיצוק הרגליים והטוסיק. 
אני כבר אחרי כ-40 שיעורים ועדין בכל סוף שיעור אני מופתעת שהוא הגיע לסיומו.

*טיפ: * אם מדונה יכולה, גם אני יכולה.


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

סמנו ביומנים 
את הסמנו ביומנים שלנו הכנתי בפוואר פוינט על בסיס דוגמא שראיתי ברשת. הפצנו אותו כאירוע בפייסבוק כמה ימים אחרי שסגרנו מקום (כ-5 חודשים לפני האירוע עצמו) כדי שאנשים ישריינו את התאריך.

*טיפ: * את ה"סמנו ביומנים" כדאי לשלוח רק לאנשים הקרובים לכם ביותר שחשוב לכם מאוד שיהיו בחתונה. אני שלחתי את ההודעה לכל המוזמנים הפוטנציאלים שלי ובבוא העת לחלוקת ההזמנות האמיתית הבנתי שבחור ששלחתי לו את ההודעה כבר לא עובד איתי כמה חודשים ואני לא מרגישה צורך להזמין אותו ועדיין הרגשתי קצת לא נעים שלא להזמין- כי הרי הוא קיבל הודעה בפייסבוק...


----------



## אפפ (27/6/12)

איזה רעיון יפה 
אני לא יודעת להכין כזה
איך עושים?


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

שלחי לי את המייל שלך.... 
ואוכל לשלוח לך את השבלונה.

ואם בא לך את יכולה לשלוח לי תמונה ותאריך ואכין לך בכיף.

זה קלי קלות!


----------



## אפפ (28/6/12)

באמת?????????? תודה רבה!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

הזמנות- סטודיו פופאפ 
את ההזמנות קיבלתי מתנה מהפורום!
זכיתי בתחרות "הסיטואציה בה הכי הייתי רוצה להיות" וקיבלתי עיצוב והדפסה של 150 הזמנות חינם.
כך זכיתי לעבוד עם נוגה המקסימה מסטודיו "פופאפ".
על אף שהיה לי לא ממש נח לקבל שירות חינמי מנותן שירות כלשהו, נוגה לא נתנה לי להרגיש כך לשנייה וההתנהלות מולה הייתה סופר מקצועית, נעימה, מהירה(!) והרגשתי שבאמת אכפת לה מהתוצאה הסופית.

ההזמנות היו לי מאוד חשובות ובהתחלה חשבתי  שידיד שלי יעצב אותן ואחר כך אני, אבל אחרי הזכייה העדפתי להעביר את השרביט לידיים מקצועיות יותר (מפאת חוסר בזמן של הידיד וכן אי הסכמה ביני לבין בן הזוג על קונספט).

בן הזוג רצה הזמנה עם דמויות חמודות (כבשה שחורה-כבשה לבנה) אני רציתי משהו וינטג'י ולא יצא מזה משהו טוב.

בסופו של דבר מצאנו קונספט מקסים באתר אינטרנט אמריקאי, שמאוד משקף את מי שאנחנו ותואם את הטעם של שנינו וסטודיו פופאפ ביצעו את העבודה בצורה מושלמת.

את ההזמנות קיבלנו בדואר בחבילה מקסימה תוך יום!

-מצ"ב החלק האחורי של ההזמנה-


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

ההזמנה מקדימה וסיפור 
מאוד התחברנו לקונספט של מספרים מצד אחד ו"הכר את הזוג" מצד שני ובגלל זה התאהבנו בהזמנה.

בהתחלה הספרות בהזמנה לא כללו את הספרה 6 ולאחר שביקשנו מאמא של איציק לעשות הגהה היא ביקשה שנוסיף את הספרה 6 שמסמלת בנומרולוגיה "בית ומשפחה".
שינינו את המספר הארוך במרכז ל6425.

בהגהה הסופית, אבא של איציק מתקשר בהיסטריה ואומר שהמספר הזה לא טוב כי בגימטריה הוא מיתרגם ל"הבדו" וזה מזכיר לו את המילה אבדון.
אני התחלתי להשתגע- הבדו?!? זה אפילו לא שורש בשפה העברית. הוא ביקש שנשנה ל5251- אהבה בגימטריה. 
אך אבוי!  אם זו אהבה, הספרה 6 חסרה!
בסופו של דבר שינינו את המספר ל-2651- אהוב. והכל בא על מקומו בשלום...


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

החבילה המקסימה בה נשלחו ההזמנות


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

מעטפות 
בהתחלה חשבנו לעשות שימוש במעטפות שהמקום מספק, אבל כשראיתי את ההזמנות שלנו- הצחורות אל מול המעטפות של האולם- בגוונים של חרדל ובסגנון שונה לגמרי- פשוט התבאסתי.
התלבטתי קשות ולאחר שקיבלתי הצעת מחיר הגיונית לגמרי ל400 מעטפות, החלטתי ששווה לי להשקיע כמה שקלים כדי להיות שלמה עם ההזמנה.

המעטפות נקנו בדפוס איכות בנשר- הצעת המחיר הזולה ביותר שקיבלתני בהפרש די גדול (באיסוף עצמי).

*טיפ: * אם סומכים על המעטפות של האולם כדאי לוודא מראש שיש התאמה בין הצבע/סגנון להזמנה עצמה או להחליט מראש ש- לא אכפת לכם איך זה ישתלב!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

החבילה המקסימה בה נשלחו ההזמנות


----------



## Lana678 (25/6/12)

הזמנה מהממת! הרגת אותי עם ה-2651 פעמים איחלו


----------



## arapax (26/6/12)

איזו הזמנה חיננית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רעיון חמוד וביצוע מקסים. 
הצחקת אותי עם הסיפור


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (26/6/12)

הזמנה מגניבה ומקורית ביותר!!


----------



## שומרת על השמנת (26/6/12)

הזמנה מקסימה 
לא ראיתי משהו כזה. מאוד רענן ויפה


----------



## TzutZ (26/6/12)

זה פשוט מצחיק 
לאיזה רזולוציות יורדים בארגון חתונה....

אני נדהמת אפילו מעצמי כל פעם מחדש


----------



## חדשים בעסק (28/6/12)

לגמרי הוצאת לי את המילים מהפה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (27/6/12)

גדול! 
וכל הכבוד לכם על הסבלנות =]


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

הזמנות מדליקות... 
והסיפור שמתלווה אליהם פשוט הורס מצחוק!


----------



## Bobbachka (25/6/12)

קרדיטים זה כיף, אבל בעלי פה רוצה שקשוקה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Lana678 (25/6/12)

בתאבון ומחכים להמשך!!!


----------



## בילבי גרב אדומה1 (25/6/12)

קרדיטים כייפיים 
מחכה להמשך. בעיקר לטיפים


----------



## yoli (25/6/12)

מעולה!!חיכנו ככ


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
מסיבת הרווקות שלי הייתה קצת שונה ממה שנהוג בקרב בנות הפורום. היה לנו חשפן!!!

את המסיבה ארגנה חברת ילדות שלי כאשר הקו המנחה שלי היה המסיבה תהיה אצלי בבית והבנות לא תצאנה יותר מ-50 ₪ עבור המסיבה.
בצעד לא אופייני, ממש לא ידעתי מה הולך להיות במסיבה ושחררתי לגמרי.

הבנות קשטו את הבית, הכינו אוכל טעים-טעים והתרגשו מאוד.

היינו 14 בנות מכמה מעגלים שונים (עבודה, לימודים, חברות ילדות ואחיות של החתן) והייתה כימיה ממש טובה.
בהתחלה שיחקנו משחקים טיפוסיים של בנות והיה מצחיק מאוד. המטרה הייתה לשכר אותי למוות. 
בסביבות חצות הגיע החשפן- מה אומר ומה אגיד- פשוט לא הפסקנו לצחוק.
כן היה לו גוף משגע, כן הוא הניף בנות באוויר, כן הוא רקד עלי, מעלי ומתחתי, כן הוא עשה תנועות מגונות אבל זה לא היה מיני באף צורה שהיא.  
לא הפסקנו לצחוק כל הערב.

אם מישהי רוצה המלצה, אשמח לתת במסר.

*טיפ: * כמובן שסגנון הערב הזה מתאים למי שהיא משוחררת מטבעה. אם אתן מתכננות על ערב כזה לחברה ביישנית, שום אלכוהול שבעולם לא יצליח לשחרר אותה (אחת החברות שלי נמלטה לחדר בתחילת ההופעה).

-מצ"ב תמונה שלי עם עוגת בננה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

מתנות לבנות 
רציתי להראות הערכה לבנות שהגיעו לחגוג איתי וקניתי מתנות קטנות (וגם ממש זולות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) מEbay.
מראה קטנה בצורת עוגיית אוריאו, 2 לבבות שוקולד וברכה אישית בשקית אורגנזה.

המתנות היו צנועות, אבל בהחלט מחווה נחמדה!

*טיפ:* ניתן להתבסס על Ebay ברכישת מתנות ואלמנטים למיניהם לחתונה. הסוד הוא בתזמון! למרבית המוצרים הסיניים לוקח בין שבועיים לחודש להגיע וצריך לקחת את זה בחשבון.


----------



## shira2012 (28/6/12)

נשמע ממש נחמד 
את יכולה לשלוח לי את הלינק של הסיני שעבדת איתו? ראיתי כמה דברים אבל עוד לא משהו שבאמת אהבתי אולי אני אמצא שם
תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (29/6/12)

נמצא בהודעה של ה28/6 בשעה 7:37


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

מבינה למה את מתכוונת 
הייתי פעם במסיבת רווקות עם חשפן,
אומנם אני מאלו שלא ממש מתחברות לזה אישית ,ולא אוהבות להיות חלק מ...
אבל!!! היו שם הרבה מהבנות שזרמו כולל האמא של הכלה !
כצופה מהצד למרות שזה חשפן שלבוש בבגדים מאוד מינימליים 
זה פחות מרגיש אווירה מינית ופשוט היו מצחיק


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

אישורי הגעה 
את אישורי ההגעה עשיתי יחד עם חברה מהעבודה. חילקנו את הרשימה חצי-חצי. היא עושה את המשפחה והאנשים שמכירים אותי, אני עושה את השאר.
לא נהנתי מהמשחק הזה בכלל ויצא שהתקשרתי לאנשים שטרם בכלל קיבלו הזמנה (ההורים שלו התבלבלו או שכחו). בגלל שמדובר באירוע שלנו- לקחתי מאוד קשה את חוסר הארגון הזה והייתי מעדיפה שזה היה נחסך ממני.

*טיפ: * ממליצה על שתי דרכי פעולה בנושא: או שמשחררים לגמרי ונותנים לחבר לעשות את העבודה כולה, או שמשלמים (לא מעט) לחברה חיצונית שתעשה את זה עבורך.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

סידורי הושבה 
תודה לשיטת "דניאל ואורן" (ובנות אחרות) שחזתה את המציאות בדיוק יוצא דופן הגיעו לנו 2 אנשים יותר ממה שהתחייבנו לאולם. הורדנו 10% מהמאשרים ועליהם התחייבנו, את ה10% ה"חשודים כלא מגיעים" פיזרנו בשולחנות ועשינו רזרבות פנימיות. 

*טיפ: *  כאמור, ממליצה להתחייב על לפחות 10% פחות ממה שאישרו. אנשים נוטים לא להגיע על אף האישור, לא מרע אלא כי הילד חולה, הם שכחו (היו לנו 2 כאלה), האוטו נתקע ומה לא.


----------



## Natalila (26/6/12)

אפשר קישור לשיטה המדוברת


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

רבנות 
פתחנו את התיק ברבנות יקנעם (מקום מגורי במקור), בגלל שאני עולה היה לי חשש שעלולים לעשות לי צרות עם הוכחת היהדות, אבל לאמא שלי היו מסמכים מתורגמים של תעודת הלידה ופתיחת התיק (כולל הוכחת יהדות) לקחה כרבע שעה. מאחלת לכל עולה שיעבור ככה בקלות!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

הדרכת כלה 
הדרכת כלות עשיתי ברבנות גבעתיים (מקום מגורי הנוכחי) והיא הייתה קצרה יותר ממה שיכולתי לדמיין. 40 דקות שהם המדריכה החמודה (במבטא צרפתי) הסבירה על חשיבות המקווה וכך שהוא הבסיס לטהרה של עם ישראל. היה לי מצחיק לשמוע את ההסברים על החשיבות הרפואית של טבילה במקווה, אבל רציתי לעבור את זה במהירות ולכן המשכתי להנהן במשך 40 דקות.
התחתנו בראשון ורציתי לטבול בחמישי (ולא במוצ"ש) לכן שיננתי היטב את "ימי המחזור" שלי ואישרו לי ללא בעיה (תירצתי את ההתעקשות על חמישי בגין חגיגות שעושים אצלנו במשפחה).


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

מקווה 
טבלתי במקווה ביקנעם, הגעתי עם אמא שלי בלבד. לא היה להיט גדול ולא הרגשתי התעלות רוחנית.
הבלנית נכנסה איתי למקווה וטבלתי כ-10 פעמים (במקום 7) כי השיער שלי צף על המים. בשלב מסוים קצת בלעתי מים (כי נורא השתדלתי להיכנס עמוק) והבלנית אמרה לאמא שלי שהייתי ממש גיבורה. זו לא הייתה חוויה מדהימה עבורי אבל גם לא סבל.
חשבתי בהתחלה שנארגן ערב בנות (בעיקר בגלל בנות המשפחה של איציק, אצלן זה נהוד), אבל אמא שלי אירחה משפחה מחו"ל ולא רציתי להכביד עליה. 

*טיפ: *  טובלים במקוווה לפי החישוב הבא: מקבלים מחזור במשך 5 ימים, אחר כך סופרים 7 ימים (נקיים) ורק אחר כך טובלים. כלומר, צריך להמתין לפחות(!) 12 יום מתחילת המחזור.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

ציפורניים 
לק ברגליים עשיתי לבד- לק שקפקף בכל האצבעות ופרח לבן קטן באגודל (שהציץ מהסנדלים).
באצבעות הידיים נעזרתי ב"נייל פאשן" בקניון גבעתיים שמקבלים גם במוצ"ש. ערב לפני החתונה הגעתי לשיוף ולק (אני לא עשיתי מעולם מניקור מלא כי אמא שלי לימדה אותי שברגע שמתחילים, אי אפשר להפסיק עם זה וחייבים להתמיד). עשיתי פרנץ' לבן רגיל ובנאלי. אומנם רציתי להעיז ולמרוח צבע אחר, אבל איציק התעקש והיה לי קשה לסרב.

*טיפ: *  לאוהבות הפרנצ'- הייתי ממליצה לעשות אותו ערב לפני החתונה, לא לפני. ללבן של הפרנץ' יש נטייה להתפוצץ ממש מהר ולא להראות כ"כ טוב די מהר.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

התארגנות 
את ההתארגנות החלטנו שאנחנו עושים בבית שלנו בגבעתיים. זו הייתה החלטה מאוד נכונה להביא אלי את נותני השירות, המצאות בטריטוריה מוכרת השרתה עלי הרבה רוגע.
חייבת לציין שזה התאפשר לאור העובדה שהדירה שלנו מאוד מוארת ויחסית מרווחת.

התעוררנו ב-10 (מי היה מאמין) ולקחנו את הזמן באיזי (שרצתי קצת בפורום באותו היום).
ב11:00 הגיעו המלווים שלנו- החבר הכי טוב של איציק והחבר הכי טוב שלי!

על פניו מאוד התבלטתי אם אני רוצה מלוות ולא ממש ידעתי במי לבחור, עד שירד לי האסימון שאני רוצה מישהו שירגע אותי, יצחיק אותי, לא ימשוך אליו פוקוס ולא יטריד אותי באיך התסרוקת שלו נראית- החבר הכי טוב שלי (מכיתה ז')!

איציק והמלווה שלו הלכו לשעתיים בים, אני וא' בילנו בוקר נחמד יחד, אכלנו צהריים (סושי) שתינו שמפניה (שהוא הביא) והייתה אווירה מאוד נעימה.

*טיפ: *  אם אתם רוצים מלווה, תבחרו במלווה שתשרה עליכם רוגע, תהיה שם למענך ותמשוך הכי פחות תשומת לב לעצמה (זה אולי נשמע קצת מטופש, זה היום שלכן ואני בטוחה שלא יתחשק לכן לשמוע "הוא איפר אותי יפה? אני חושבת שהוא שם לי יותר מדי סומק... מה את אומרת?" ביום החתונה).


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

המרגיע הלאומי 
רסקיו.


אני לא יודעת אם זה הרסקיו או לא, אבל במהלך היום טפטפתי טיפה או שתיים (או שלוש או ארבע) על הלשון והייתי ממש, ממש, ממש רגועה- למשך כל היום.

*טיפ:* כל שיטת הרגעה חדשה (טיפות, משקאות, "משהו לעשן"), כדאי לנסות מספר ימים לפני האירוע על מנת לוודא שהוא לא גורם לתופעת לוואי לא רצויות.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

על השיער- איתמר מסיקה 
איתמר הוא בחור מקסים, משעשע ומשרה אווירה נעימה.
בתסרוקת הניסיון הוא זרם עם רעיונות שהיו לי והגענו לקונספט שמצא חן בעיני. איתמר בחן את הבעות הפנים שלי וניסה להגיע לכך שאהיה מרוצה.

הוא אמר לי שאני חייבת להיפטר מהקצוות הבלונדים שלי (שרופים מהשמש) כי "זה כבר לא נחשב שיער!" ושאל אם ארצה להסתפר אצלו או אצל הספר הקבוע שלי. מאחר שאין לי ספר קבוע, הפקדתי בידיו את העבודה והוא סיפר אותי ממש ממש יפה והיה כיף לבלות איתו את הזמן.

ביום החתונה הוא הגיע בזמן, הוציא את האייפון שלו ויחד האזנו להופעה חיה של אדל (אהובתי). הוא עבד מהר ושידרג את הקונספט עליו קבענו עם "גל" גדול יותר בשיער ושני ורדי לבנים. 

התסרוקת הייתה מהממת בעיני באופן עקרוני החזיקה טוב כל הערב.

הבעיה הייתה עם קצווה סוררת שהשתחררה מה"גולגול על הצד" שלי עוד בצילומים המקדימים. היא אומנם השתלבה היטב עם התסרוקת (אנשים חשבו שככה זה צריך להיות) אבל לא הייתה במקור. בסך הכל אני ממליצה!

-מבטיחה לצרף תמונה מפורטת של התסרוקת בהמשך (היא במצלמה של המלווה)-


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

השיער מאחור


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

מהממם!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

על האיפור- ליאת מאמן המלכה! 
ליאת מאמן המלכה!

הגעתי לליאת משיטוט אקראי באינטרנט, מה שמשך אותי בה זו העובדה שהיא ג'ינג'ית- אינסטינקטיבית היא נראתה לי מישהי מקצועית מאוד ומאוד מבינה עניין.

בניסיון היא איפרה חצי פנים וזה לא ממש שיקף את המראה הסופי, אני בעיקר בדקתי את רמת האינטראקציה איתה.

ליאת הגיעה בזמן והשרתה אווירה רגועה ונעימה. היא עבדה במקצועיות, בקפדנות ובדיוק.
התוצאות היו ממש אבל ממש לטעמי וזה גרם לי להרגיש מצוין.
לא יכולתי לבקש יותר טוב, לא הרגשתי ליצנית או דראג קווין (מזה חששתי) אלא עצמי המשודרגת.

ליאת גם סייעה לי עם לבישת השמלה, פטפטה עם הצלמים והמלווה והשרתה אווירה מדליקה.

*טיפ: *  איפור חצי פנים זה מבאס לאללה, קצת קשה לראות  את התמונה הכוללת וזה יוצר מראה לא סימטרי. אני הייתי מקדישה את פגישת ההיכרות בעיקר לבחינת סגנון איפור כללי וכמובן להתרשמות מה"אדם" שמאחורי המאפר.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

עוד קצת איפור


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

Total Look
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונה אהובה עלי מאוד!


----------



## pipidi (26/6/12)

מהממממממממת


----------



## nino15 (26/6/12)

מהמם! 
איזה כלה יפה. ישר לקטלוג!


----------



## edens song (26/6/12)

וואוו! 
את יפהפייה אמיתית!

ורציתי לכתוב עוד קודם, בסיפור ההיכרות וההצעה - אתם זוג מגניב ומקסים!

מזל טוב


----------



## NetaSher (26/6/12)

מהממת


----------



## simplicity83 (26/6/12)

וואו, איזה יופי! 
את נראית כמו בובת חרסינה, עם פנים מושלמות. 
המון המון מזל טוב!! 
אחלה קרדיטים, אחלה בחירות ואחלה גישה לחתונה ולחיים


----------



## Nooki80 (26/6/12)

יפה ומקסימה


----------



## TzutZ (26/6/12)

יפייפיה!


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (26/6/12)

את ממש ממש יפה!!!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

תודה!


----------



## Natalila (26/6/12)

מדהימה


----------



## jul25 (27/6/12)

וואו!!! איזה כיף שהקשבתי לעצתך לגבי המאפרת :-


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

אי אפשר להישאר אדיש לתמונה הזו 
כמה שאת יפה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אין מספיק  מילים לתאר


----------



## חדשים בעסק (28/6/12)

וואו!! 
איזו הורסת את הבריאות את... מהממת!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את נראית פשוט קמו פיה קסומה.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

ליל"ט בנתיים!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

שמלה- סיגנוריה 
אל סטודיו סיגנוריה הגעתי דרך המלצה בפורום לשמלות במחירים שפויים.
שוטטתי באתר האינטרנט וסימנתי 2 שמלות שהכי אהבתי (מאוד התחברתי לסגנון ואני חושבת שכל השמלות שם מהממות). הגעתי לסטודיו (ראשון בסבב השמלות המסורתי) ומדדתי את שתיהן ועוד כמה- מאוד אהבתי את איכות הבד, איכות התפירה, השמלות הנקיות והשמורות, בעלות הסטודיו והמחיר.
השמלות בסיגנוריה עדינות מאוד, ללא מחוכים, תחרות עדינות ובדים נעימים.

לאחר שסימנתי לעצמי את ה-אחת המשכנו את הסיבוב והיינו בסטודיו נוסף שהשמלות בו היו במצב די מזעזע. ישבנו לארוחת צהריים והחלטתי שחבל על הזמן (תרתי משמע) ואנחנו צריכים לחזור לסינוריה ולסגור.

השמלה קטפה המון מחמאות (אפילו כמה גברים התעניינו מאיפה השמלה), היא הייתה מאוד נוחה ולא הציקה לי במהלך היום כלל.

*טיפ: *  בנוגע לשמלה ובכלל לכל הספקים, אני ממליצה להגדיר מחיר סף ממנו לא עולים וללכת לספקים שנותנים שירות תמורת סכום הסף ופחות.
היו הרבה מעצבים שאהבתי אבל לא העזתי להיכנס לסטודיו שלהם כי ידעתי שהם לא יעמדו בתקציב שלי ולא רציתי למדוד, להתאהב ולהתאכזב. יש רשימה די מכובדת בפורום של מעצבים שיש להם מחירים פחות או יותר שפויים בשוק. אני בסופו של דבר ממש לא מרגישה שהתפשרתי כי בחרתי באופציה שפויה- אלא בדיוק ההפך!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

קצת דיטיילס....


----------



## Meirav Flum (26/6/12)

אפשר לדעת מה זה שפוי? 
אשמח לקבל בפרטי כמה עלתה השמלה ואם מדובר בקניה/ השכרה וממלאי או חדש. תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

נעלים- נעלי ארו 
יש לי כפות רגליים קצת בעייתיות מכיוון שהעקבים שלי צרים ביחס לרגל ולכן יש לי בעיה ללכת עם נעלים ללא רצועה (דוגמאת נעלי סירה). לכן חיפשתי סנדל שיוכל לתפוס לי היטב את הרגל.
בסיבוב השמלות הראשון יצא לי להיכנס לנעלי ארו ולהתאהב בזוג סנדלים, נורא הכעיסה אותי העובדה שהם עולים ה-מון רק כי הם מיועדים לכלות, כמו כן הנעליים היו בלבן בוהק והשמלה הייתה שמנתית ולכן החלטתי שהן לא מתאימות. 
בשל כך הרחבתי את סבב החיפוש לחנויות כמו רוני קנטור, שו מייקר, חנויות בעזריאלי, קניון גבעתיים ועוד כדי למצוא נעליים שאוכל להשתמש בהם לאחר החתונה, אבל לא מצאתי שום דבר שאהבתי.
בסופו של דבר בסיבוב אקראי ברח' דיזינגוף, הצצתי בחלון הראווה של ארו מתוכו הציצו אלי אותן הסנדלים שמדדתי, בצבע פנינה, במידה שלי ובמחיר נמוך ב100 ₪ כי הם זוג אחרון- החלטתי שזו קרמה וקניתי אותן.

אני יודעת שהרבה בנות מתלוננות על צפיפות ושירות רע, בשתי הפעמים שהייתי בחנות היו איתי עוד 2 כלות ואני חייבת לציין שהיו גם מאוד חביבים אלי.

עקב הנעל היה כ-5 ס"מ, והן ישבו לי טוב על הרגל. הנעליים היו לי מ-א-ו-ד נוחות ולא הורדתי אותן כל הערב (על אף שהכנתי כפכפים להחלפה).

*טיפ: *  ממליצה ללכת עם הנעליים כמה שיותר בבית. אני נעלתי אותן תוך כדי שעשיתי כלים, כביסות, צפייה בטלויזיה ומה לא, אני חושבת שישי לזה חלק חשוב בכך שהם היו לי נוחות באירוע.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

נעלים להחלפה- DIY 
את הכפכפים הכנתי בעצמי (ע"פ המדריך שמופיע בחתימה שלי) וזה היה קל למדי ועלה לי 22 שקלים (כולל הכללללל).

לצערי, או לשמחתי, לא נאלצתי להוריד את נעלי העקב שלי, כי היה לי ממש נח ולכן בנעלי ההחלפה לא היה שימוש.


----------



## ronitvas (26/6/12)

לא נורא 
את יכולה להשתמש בהן בלי קשר לחתונה.
נהנית מאוד מהקרדיטים שלך


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

תודה! 
אשוב בערב...


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

תכשיטים- Ebay 
אני מ-א-ו-ד אוהבת פנינים. הן אציליות, עדינות ומאוד קלאסיות לכלות.
את תכשיטי הפנינים שלי- צמיד ועגילים קניתי באיביי בסכום זעום ממש.
בשניהם היו אמורים להיות פנינים אמיתיות אבל בגלל המחיר אני די בספק. למרות שהם היו מאוד עדינים ובאיכות טובה.

*טיפ: *  אם אתן מחליטות להזמין תכשיטים באינטרנט, עשו זאת מספיק זמן מראש (לפחות חודשיים לפני החתונה) כדי שבמידה ומגיע "חתול בשק" תוכלו לחפש תכשיט חלופי בארץ.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

כדי להרגיע את אמא 
אמא שלי קצת לחוצה מענייני עין הרע וכדי לגרום לה להרגיש טוב ענדתי חמסה שנתפסה עם סיכת ביטחון בחלק פנימי של השמלה.


----------



## ronitvas (26/6/12)

איזה קטע!!! 
הנה עוד דבר משותף..... אמא שלי רצה אחרינו עם החמסות לשמלות
כשהורדתי את השמלה, לא היו לי סימנים כל מיני מהשמלה, אלא הייתה טבועה לי על המותן חריטה!!! של החמסה.
לא כאב לי, כנראה מההתרגשות והבלאגן, עד שהורדתי את השמלה


----------



## pipidi (26/6/12)




----------



## NetaSher (26/6/12)

תגידי תודה, לי דחפו שום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הודיעו לי כבר מראש שאין לי ברירה, שכל הבנות במשפחה עוברות את זה...
למזלי הוא היה עטוף בנייר נצמד. 
בואו רק נגיד שזה היה מאוד לא נוח...


----------



## ronitvas (26/6/12)

יאאאק - בחיים לא הייתי נותנת להם לדחוף לי שום


----------



## Crazy Cat Girl (26/6/12)

כנ"ל.... מילא חמסה 
אני אמנם לא בקטע, אבל אם זה היה חשוב לאמא שלי או לסבתא שלי הייתי מוכנה לתפור אחת קטנה לשמלה מבפנים, בגישה של לא יועיל-לא יזיק.
אבל שום?! אין מצב....


----------



## NetaSher (28/6/12)

התעקשתי על כל כך הרבה דברים 
שאת זה החלטתי "לתת להן"


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (28/6/12)

בלי ניילון-עושה כוויות 
יצא לי לגלות להפתעתי ששום עושה כוויות במגע ממושך עם העור...


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

שלוש, ארבעה ולעבודה...


----------



## Lana678 (26/6/12)

מה עבודה?! תחזרי ומייד


----------



## Nooki80 (26/6/12)

בובצקה יקרה 
אני מחכה להמשך!!!
נו כבר!


----------



## TzutZ (26/6/12)

מחכה להמשך.....


----------



## Pixelss (26/6/12)

מה זה עד מתי את עובדת!??!?!? 
יש פה אנשים שמחכים!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/6/12)

בינתיים, הקרדיטים מקסימים 
את נראית נפלא ומאד התחברתי לגישה המפוכחת שלך לתכנון החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




חיכיתי מאד לקרדיטים שלך ואני שמחה שכך!


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

שבתי אל ביתי למצוא שאתן איתי...


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

זר כלה 
לא התחשק לי להשקיע מאות שקליםעל זר פרחים וגם היה לי קשה להתחבר לזרי הורדים התפוחים שמיועדים בד"כ לכלות וחיפשתי פתרון חלופי.
לא יודעת איך הגעתי לקישור הנ"ל, אבל הוא היווה לי השראה ואלטרנטיבה לזר. מה גם שאני מאוד אוהבת פנינים ולכן זה השתלב יופי.
את החומרים הזמנתי מאיביי והם הגיעו תוך כחודש. העבודה לקחה לי כ-10 שעות במצטבר ונמשכה כחודש. אגב, עלות הזר הייתה כשליש אם לא פחות מעלות זר סטנדרטי.
הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה ואני חושבת שאשמור אותו למזכרת.

*טיפ: *  לזר ממליצה להשתמש בפנינים/חרוזים בקוטר 8 מ"מ. אני השתמשתי ב6 מ"מ ונדרשו לי המווווווון פנינים כדי שהזר יהיה מלא.

מדריך


----------



## DIVUNE (27/6/12)

מקסים!! 
פשוט מקסים, את כנראה ממש מוכשרת וגם הקרדיטים שלך מעלפים!! 

רציתי לשאול אם תוכלי לרשום לי אילו מוצרים קנית באיביי? אני קצת מתלבטת מבחינת החוט כסף (עובי ואורך). 
תודה


----------



## meand ani (27/6/12)

מהמם! 
ממש חבל לי שאני מתחתנת עוד שבועיים ולא אוכל להכין לי כזה (מה גם שתקועות לי כמה בחינות ועבודות באמצע...) - גם אני לא מתחברת לזרים העגולים וה"מושלמים" - חשבתי פשוט יום קודם ללכת לחנות פרחים ולקנות כמה פרחים ולהכין לי זר... נשמע הגיוני?


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

חליפת חתן 
החליפה (של מקס מורטי) נקנתה בפולגת בעזריאלי. נכון, העלות של החליפות בפולגת היא גבוהה יחסית, אבל איכות הבד והתפירות מאוד מאוד טובות.

את החולצה והחגורה קנינו ברחוב דרך יפו בתל אביב(אין לי מושג מה שם החנות), הן היו איכותיות מאוד והמחירים נמוכים מאוד (ביחס לפולגת).

את העניבה קנינו במשביר.

הנעליים נקנו בגלי (כן, גלי). אלו נעליים של האש פאפיס והיו מאוד מאוד נוחות לאיציק במהלך הצילומים והריקודים.
סוף סוף לבחור יש נעליים אלגנטיות!

בנוגע לבגדי החתן, "שחררתי את הרסן" והחלטתי (על אף נטייתי הטבעית להשתלט על העניינים) שאני לא מביעה את דעתי וטעמי ונותנת לבחור להחליט לבד על אופי ההופעה שלו.
אני מאוד שמחה על ההחלטה הזו כי בסופו של דבר איציק בחר את הצבעים והגזרות שהוא הכי אהב ושהיו הכי נוחים לו. והרי- אתה הכי יפה כשנח לך?
בעיני הוא היה הורס!

*טיפ: *  איכשהו בכל הצילומים המקדימים איציק לא לבש את הז'קט (שהיה תלוי באוטו) וחבל... אז- אם כבר קניתם ז'קט אני ממליצה כן ללבוש אותו במקדימים- זה לוק הורס.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

עוד קצת חתן


----------



## עגולה26 (28/6/12)

חייבת לציין 
שעד כה, אני מתחברת להמון דברים ממה שאשמת - נראה לי שאנחנו מאוד דומות באופי 
גם אני שחררתי לחלוטין ונתתי לבחור לקנות מה שרצה (הבעתי דעה רק כשנשאלתי) והוא בחר מכנס וחולצה מקסימים לבד!

אתם מקסימים, שיהיה המון הצלחה, זוגיות נפלאה ואהבה. עכשיו אמשיך לקרוא


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

קישוט לרכב 
החתן החרוץ קיבל השראה מהזר והחליט שהוא מקשט את הרכב בעצמו. חשבנו שנקנה ערכת קישוט בכפר גילעדי ושלום על ישראל. אבל בסופו של דבר איציק החליט שמכינים את הקישוטים לגמרי לבד ולמד באמצעות הסירטון הנ"ל איך מכינים קישוט לרכב- למען האמת- זה די פשוט.

את חומרי הגלם קנינו בחדרה בחנות "אומנות לכל" (אם היינו מתעוררים בזמן ניתן היה לרכוש באיביי ולחסוך מעט כסף).

זה מאוד שידרג את קישורי הקישוט של איציק ועכשיו כל מתנה שאנחנו מעניקים נראית הרבה יותר מרשימה עם הפופיונים האלה.



מדריך


----------



## yoli (29/6/12)

מעולה אולי את יודעת איפה אפשר לקנות 
ערכה כזו בצפון?  אם לא אכין לבד זה נראה סבבה ואפשר להכין שבועיים מראש....


----------



## Bobbachka (29/6/12)

נדמה לי... 
שבכל חנות לחומרי אומנות יש סרטים כאלה... אמרו לי שיש גם בחנויות לכלים חד פעמיים.

יש את החנות למוצרי אומנות במתחם הקניות בנשר... זה מה שאני מסוגלת לחשוב עליו כרגע.


----------



## yoli (29/6/12)

תודה רבה רבה 
היה כיףףף לקרוא מה שכתבת


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

חמוש במצלמה- דני קרסיקוב 
בתחילת החיפוש כ-5 צלמים שאהבנו את העבודות שלהם היו תפוסים (כ-5 חודשים לפני מועד החתונה!) וזה מאוד ביאס אותנו. התחלנו לחפש צלמים נוספים מוכרים ומוכשרים, אבל גילינו שהעסק הזה מאוד מאוד יקר.

בסופו של דבר ערכתי רשימה של כ-6 צלמים במחירים שפויים (מבחינתי זה עד 8,500 ל-2 סטילס, וידאו+עריכה, אלבום דיגיטלי גדול לנו ו-2 קטנים להורים) ונפגשנו עם 4 מהם. כל הצלמים עשו רושם טוב, אבל עם דני קרסיקוב מ"צילום אהבה" היה לנו את החיבור הטוב ביותר והוא יצר בנו תחושת אמון וביטחון שאנחנו הולכים לקבל תוצאות מצוינות.

מאוד נהננו להעביר את היום עם דני וצלם הוידאו אורי, הרגשנו נח וטבעי לגמרי והתוצאות ענו לחלוטין לדרישות המנוגדות שלנו:
שלי- דיטיילס ואוירה, של איציק- דגש על הזוג באפקטים של תאורה בהירה וצבעים חיים.

בערב החתונה הצטרפה צלמת נוספת שסייעה בצילומי ברחבה ובסיבוב השולחנות שערכנו.

האמת שלקח המון זמן עד שראינו את התוצאות (5 שבועות), אבל דני השקיע וערך ממש יפה חלק מהתמונות ובעיני התוצאות מדברות בעד עצמן- אני ממליצה בחום!!!

*טיפ: * גם בנוגע לצלמים, כדאי להיפגש רק עם מי שעומד בסכום הסף שהצבתם לעצמכם. חבל להיפגש, להתרשם ולהתאכזב קשות כי הצלם רוצה הרבה מעבר למה שאתם מוכנים לשלם.

-בתמונה דני וצלם הוידאו מציצים במראה-


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

על הוידאו 
אורי היה חלק מצוות "צילום אהבה" ותרם לגמרי לאווירה הנחמדה של היום. בתחילת היום הוא הגיע עם מצלמת וידאו שנראתה כמו מצלמת סטילס ענקית ואני חשבתי בלב שיתכן ודני טעה ויש לנו 2 צלמי סטילס במקום סטילס ווידאו.
בגלל ההחלטה לשחרר ולזרום ביום החתונה, לא הערתי על העניין ושיתפתי פעולה. כמי ששונאת להצטלם בוידאו עשיתי המון פרצופים וטיזינג למצלמה (כי הנחתי שמדובר בסטילס) ורק בסוף ההתארגנות, איציק שאל איפה הוידאו וקיבל הסבר שמדובר במצלמה שאורי מחזיק- אופס!

טרם קיבלנו את התוצר הסופי (הוא מוכן אבל טרם אספנו), אבל מאוד מאוד אהבנו את הטיזר הקצרצר שקיבלנו יומיים אחרי החתונה.


----------



## אלונה עילם (29/6/12)

דני מקסים


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

המפגש 
איציק ראה את התסרוקת ואת האיפור (טוב, התארגנו באותו בית). את השמלה והלוק הכולל השארנו למפגש. ביקשנו שישימו לנו את השיר שלנו ונפגש בסלון. היה מקסים!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

תמונה ממש יפה


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

ולמקדימים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את המקדימים החלטנו שעושים במרחק של 5 דקות הליכה מהבית שלנו- פארק אידית וולפסון בתל אביב.
הפארק גדול וכולל מגוון לוקיישנים שונים. הגענו לצילומים רעננים ומאוד שמחנו על הבחירה.


----------



## Bobbachka (26/6/12)

אשוב מאוחר יותר...


----------



## edens song (26/6/12)

טיזרית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את לא יכולה להעלות כמה תמונות כאלו יפות, ואז להפסיק, ושוב לחזור, ושוב לעזוב!

זה לא יפה, אנחנו מתענות פה!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

לא בכוונה! 
פשוט יצא שיש לי כמה ימים משוגעים, אבל לא יכלתי כבר להתאפק והייתי חייבת להתחיל לקרדט!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

ממשיכים עם המקדימים...


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## ערבות 6 (27/6/12)

התמונה עם העץ מדהימה! למסגר ולתלות


----------



## Nooki80 (27/6/12)




----------



## arapax (28/6/12)

תמונה נהדרת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/6/12)

תמונה ממש מיוחדת!


----------



## Nooki80 (27/6/12)

מקדימים מקסימים! 
וואו, יש לכם פה כמה תמונות ממש ממש מרשימות.
התמונה עם העץ היא פשות תמונה epic, נראית כמו כרזת פרסומת לאיזה סרט תקופתי...
מקסים!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

מקום- "גאיה" חדרה 
חייבת לפתוח בכך שמבחינת התנהלות האולם ביום החתונה- האירוע עבר בהצלחה גדולה! האורחים לא הפסיקו לשבח על האוכל הטעים והטרי, על רמות השירות והניקיון הגבוהות, הגן המטופח והאולם המרשים.

אנחנו חיפשנו אולם אלגנטי- בעיצוב נקי, עם קבלת פנים וחופה בגן, והאירוע עצמו בתוך אולם.
היינו בכמה אולמות (אגדת דשא, בית הלורדים, שמים וארץ והינומה) ומבחינתו התמורה הגדולה ביותר הייתה בגאיה בחדרה.
האולם ענה על הדרישות שלנו מבחינת רמת האוכל, מקום טוב באמצע (האורחים הגיעו הן מהצפון והן מהמרכז), מקום מטופח מאוד ועלות ריאלית.
אומנם "התפשרנו" על היום בשבוע- חתונה ביום א'. אבל לא התפשרנו על חודש (חודש מאי, נדיר שיש בו מזג אוויר לא מוצלח) וכן על רמת האולם.

היה מוזמן (מאוד חצוף) שאמר לי: "גאיה? זה מקום מאוד עממי." מעבר לזה שזו חוצפה להעיר הערה כזו כשאתה מקבל הזמנה (הוא לא הופיע לחתונה בסוף) הבחור טעה בענק. מבחינתנו עשינו בחירה טובה מאוד, למקום יש מראה קלאסי ומידת ה"עממיות" מאוד מושפעת מאופי האירוע, האורחים וכמובן הזוג. המקום לא "פלצני", אבל בהחלט לא עממי ואני ממליצה לקחת אותו בחשבון כשמחפשים מקום באיזור.

מה שקצת פחות אהבנו זה את ההתנהלות מול הצוות באולם, הם צריכים להשתפר בנושא: הם לא תמיד חזרו אלינו כשהתקשרנו (היינו צריכים להתקשר שוב). על אף שוידאתי איתם פעמיים שיש להם מפות הגעה, כשהגענו לאסוף אותן במיוחד מהמרכז- הם גילו שחסרות מפות. הם לא ממש קבעו לנו פגישות מיוזמתם והיינו צריכים לנהל אותם קצת. תמיד היו איחורים של לפחות 20 דקות בתזמון הפגישות. על אף שהכנתי מסמך מאוד מפורט למנהלת האירוע עם בקשות שלנו ונותני השירות- ביום החתונה גילינו (בזמן) שיש יין אדום בחופה, על אף שביקשנו לבן ושמנהלת האירוע כחצי שעה לפני החופה שואלת אותנו מיהם נותני השירות.

אבל כאמור, ביום החתונה הכל תקתק והאולם התנהל בצורה מצוינת. אז אני יכולה להמליץ בלב שלם.

*טיפ: * בבואכם להתרשם ממקום אירועים אל תתנו לו להרגיש שאתם לחוצים על תאריך מסוים, חודש, יום וכו'. תאמרו שבאתם להתרשם ותזרמו... בעלי אולמות אוהבים לקוחות לחוצים שניתן ל"איים" עליהם שהתאריך עומד להיתפס, חודש מאי כבר עמוס אירועים וכו'. גישה רגועה ושלווה תביא את בעלי האולמות להתגמש איתכם יותר במחיר, בכמות המוזמנים וכו'- הסוד הוא לא להראות סימני חולשה.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

מתה על תמונות של אוכל!!!


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

עשית אותי רעבה 
האוכל נראה טעים טעים


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

בר- קמילה 
טוב, לא שהייתה לנו ברירה אחרת. זה הבר היחיד שעובד עם האולם, במידה ורוצים להביא אלכוהול צריך לשלם דמי חליצה (שכר ברמנים) גבוהים למדי.
בכל אופן, קיבלנו הצעת מחיר טובה למדי והחלטנו לחסוך כאב ראש של רכישת אלכוהול, הבאתו לאולם וכל הכרוך בכך.

חייבת לציין לטובה את הבר- תפקד בצורה מצויינת. במהלך הערב תמיד עמדו כוסות מלאות במים וקרח למניעת התייבשות האורחים (אלכוהול מיישב). לא הייתי צריכה לחכות יותר מכמה שניות למשקה, ועל אף ששתיתי די הרבה (15 צ'ייסרים של פידג') הייתי לגמרי בסדר ביום החתונה וגם לאחריה, אני מניחה שזה מעיד על איכות המשקה.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

עיצוב- שושן צחור 
טוב, אהרון תם משושן צחור הוא בהחלט לא הטיפוס של המעצב הסטנדרטי (או לפחות איך שאני הייתי מתארת מעצב).
הוא בחור מאוד פשוט ועממי אבל(!) הוא מאוד בקיא ברזי המקצוע, יש לו חנות פרחים והוא הצליח לקלוע לטעם שלי מהר מאוד וזאת בתקציב מאוד מאוד שפוי (שוב, הכל יחסי).
בפגישה הראשונה הגדרתי לו תקציב ויחד הרכבנו עיצוב אלגנטי, נקי אבל מרשים. לא היה מנוס מלבחור במרכזי שולחן גבוהים יחסית, מכיוון שתקרת האולם מאוד גבוה ועם מרכזים נמוכים זה נראה פחות טוב...

בפגישה השניה (כשהגעתי לסגור) הוא קצת שכח מה סגרנו ונאלצנו לעבור את התהליך מחדש ובסופו של דבר סגרנו אפילו על סכום נמוך יותר.
הייתי מאוד מאוד מאוד מרוצה מרמת העיצוב. החופה שלנו הייתה מאוד מרשימה והאולם נראה מקסים. המעצב הוסיף לנו גם ארבעה כדים ענקיים עמוסי פרחים שלא הזמנו (כדי להעשיר את המראה) וגם הם טעמו את הטעם והסגנון שלנו.

*טיפ: *  מעצב שכל תפקידו הוא האסתטיקה של המקום מעולם לא יעיז לעצב בצורה לא מכובדת וכמעט שאין תלות בנושא גובה התקציב. לפני פגישה עם מעצב אני ממליצה לברר את טווח המחירים שלו (כדי לא להיות תלושים לגמרי מהמציאות) ולקבוע מולו עובדה שאתם יכולים לעמוד רק בתקציב X (ערך הסך הנמוך של המעצב). אני מאמינה שהמעצב ישקיע באירוע גם אם הוא יקבל 1000 ₪ פחות, כי זה השם והמוניטין שלו. אל תתפתו להוסיף תוספות לשטיח בדרך לחופה, שנדליר או מה שלא יהיה. אצלנו המעצב ניסה לשכנע אותי לשדרג לשטיח בדרך לחופה (במקום בד) תמורת סכום מסוים ואני סירבתי. בחתונה כמובן שהיה פרוס שטיח וזה בכלל ללא תוספת תשלום.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

מבפנים


----------



## kill tslil (27/6/12)

עיצוב מדהים 
קודם כל הקרדיטים שלך מהמממים , נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מדהימה
אני מתלבטת כבר די הרבה זמן אם להשקיע סכום נוסף בעיצוב
אין ספק שזה יפה , מרשים ומוסיף חן לאירוע אבל לא נשאר לנו הרבה בתקציב 
השאלה שלי היא אם את חושבת שזה באמת היה שווה את זה, אם אנשים שמו לב והחמיאו על זה ? או שרק את ובעלך שמתם לב לזה ...
ואם תוכלי לפנות אלי במסר לגבי מחירים אני אשמח ..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/6/12)

מאד מסכימה עם הטיפים שלך 
וחייבת לציין שהעיצוב נראה מאד עשיר - בעיקר בגלל כמות הפרחים!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

קבלת פנים 
שוב, במתכונת מאוד שונה ממסורת בנות הפורום- לא היינו בקבלת פנים.
והאמת- אני לא ממש מצטערת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

החופה שלנו התחילה מאוד מוקדם ויצא ש"הפסדנו" שעה מהאירוע. הזמן הזה היה מאוד חשוב לנו כזוג והוא היה הזמן היחיד בו היינו רק שנינו יחד. אכלנו קצת, נרגענו, טענו מצברים והיה לנו מאוד נחמד.

מאוד התלבטנו לגבי הנושא ובסוף ע"פ בקשה של חברים שלנו (שהפתיעו) וביקשו שנעשה "כניסה" מרגשת לחופה, הוחלט לנוח קצת מאחורי הקלעים. הכניסה לחופה באמת הייתה מרגשת ברמות אחרות, היה לי מאוד כיף לפגוש את האורחים לראשונה כגוש מלוכד ומלא אהבה.
*טיפ: *  זמן קבלת הפנים (להיות או לא להיות) הוא זמן נהדר (ובערך היחיד) לנשנש משהו. אני אכלתי חומוס מצוין ומוקפץ ואני חושבת שזה מה שגרם לקיבה שלי לעמוד ב15 הצ'ייסרים שהרבצתי במהלך החתונה.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

דיג'י- אלי דאודאו ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מפפריקה דיג'יז 
את אלי אני מכירה מגיל 13 (הוא היה 2 שכבות מעלי בתיכון), כשהוא התחיל את הקריירה שלו ב"מסיבות מקלט". כבר אז, בתור ילדה התחברתי לסגנון המוזיקלי שלו.

כיום הוא חלק מחברת פפריקה דיג'ייז החיפאית שכוללת ארסנל גדול של תותחים בתחום מוזיקה לאירועים.

על אף שהצעת המחיר שהציעו פפריקה הייתה יחסית גבוה (לעומת תקליטנים במרכז), לא חשבנו פעמיים.
התקשורת מול המשרדים של פפריקה הייתה מאוד מאוד טובה, תמיד ענו לטלפונים, חזרו אלינו ודאגו שנצא מרוצים (קביעת פגישה עם אלי ביום שישי בבוקר, אחרי שהוא תיקלט כל הלילה במועדון).
אלי השרה עלינו אווירת ביטחון והבין את הראש שלנו לגמרי.

האישור הסופי על הבחירה באלי הגיע בתום האירוע שקיבלנו ה-מ-ו-ן מחמאות על המוזיקה מהקהל המבוגר והצעיר גם יחד. איזה כיף!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

כניסה לחופה 
נכנסנו כך שאיציק לווה ע"י הוריו ואני לוותי ע"י הורי שהשאירו אותי על השביל ואיציק הגיע לפגוש אותי בתחילת השביל.

השיר שבחרנו לכניסה (של שנינו) הוא השיר (המרגש) "העץ והפרי" של מיכאל גריילסאמר. כששמעתי את השיר הזה לראשונה לפני כ-3 שנים התרגשתי עד דמעות והחלטתי שזה יהיה שיר הכניסה שלי לחופה.
כשהגיע הרגע האמיתי שיתפתי את איציק בסיפור והוא התאהב בשיר מיידית.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

כבוד הרב- אבשלום סויסה 
הרב אבשלום סויסה, הוא רב שכונת ניסן בחדרה וחבר קרוב של אבא של איציק.
מאוד אהבתי את העובדה שהוא בן 30 בלבד(!) והוא מבין עניין.
בפגישת ההכנה איתו מאוד נהנתי מההסברים שהוא נתן על טקס החופה והשקפת העולם שלו. הוא לא ניסה לכפות עלינו דבר והיה מאוד תמציתי ונחמד.
הוא קלט שאנחנו רוצים חופה קצרה שתתחיל מוקדם וכך אכן היה.
החופה שלנו התחילה ב20:45 והסתיימה אחרי 17 דקות בדיוק. הרב לא הרחיב את הדיבור יתר על המידה- איחל לנו שהחיים שלנו תמיד יהיה אלף אלף (אנה ואיציק) והתבדח (מחוץ למיקרופון) עם איציק שהיה קצת לחוץ.

אנחנו ממליצים עליו בפה מלא!
(חוץ מזה, הוא גם מזכיר את האגריד מהארי פוטר, וזה משעשע כשלפני עצמו).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/6/12)

הוא באמת מזכיר את האגריד


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

וזה עוד כשהוא מצולם בישיבה... 
הוא מאוד מאוד גבוה


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

טבעות 
הטבעות נקנו בתיווך של חבר אצל אב גולד תכשיטים ברח' אלנבי בת"א. זהו יצרן תכשיטים (שמייצר עבור כל חנויות התכשיטים הגדולות).
בתכלס במשרדים שלהם לא היה מבחר כמעט בכלל, אך מאחר שידענו מה אנחנו רוצים: טבעות זהב לבן חלקות לחלוטין ומבריקות- זה לא היה בעייתי לביצוע.

*טיפ:* אחרי קצת פחות מחודש הטבעות איבדו מהברק שלהן בגלל שריטות קטנטנות של שימוש יומיומי. זו תכונה של זהב לבן לאבד מהברק שלו.... אז למי שחשוב הברק- שידע שהוא דועך עם הזמן...


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

שבירת הכוס 
לשבירת הכוס בחרנו את  "לא רוצה להתבגר" של מוקי ויוזלס איי.די (הפתיח של הסדרה רמזור)- השיר מאוד מבטא את הגישה שהייתה לאיציק עד החתונה- לא רוצה משכנתא, חובות ובעיות של גדולים.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

הסלואו הראשון והשני 
הסלואו היה השיר שלנו- You are so beautiful של ג'ו קוקר. זה השיר שלנו משחר ההיסטוריה המשותפת שלנו ולא יכלנו לחשוב על שום שיר שיתאים יותר. 

סלואו שני
מיד אחרי הסלואו הפרטי שלנו בחרנו להשמיע את Unchained Melody  של Righteous Brothers לשאר האורחים (בעיקר המבוגרים).

*טיפ: *  סלואו שני לכלל האורחים זה טריק נהדר להשאיר את המבוגרים יותר על הרחבה מיד בתום הסלואו.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

ריקודים 
הייתה לנו אוכלוסייה מאוד מגוונת בקהל והשתדלנו שכולם ימצאו את הנישה שלהם. יחד עם אלי יצרנו מארג מוזיקלי מעניין (5 שירים במזרחית, 2 במרוקאית, 3 ברוסית, שנות ה-60, שנות ה-80, שנות ה-90, מוזיקה ישראלית, רוק, שחורה ומיין סטרים). ההנחיה שלנו אמרה: כל עוד יש מבוגרים על הרחבה- אפשר לזרום איתם. זה יצר אפקט אדיר והרחבה הייתה מ-ל-א-ה בכל האורחים מכל גווני הקהל.

על אף שהתחתנו ביום ראשון, הרחבה הייתה מלאה ובסופו של דבר ב-1 וחצי ביקשנו מאלי שיסיים את החגיגה (היינו גמורים!).
סיימנו בסלואו שלנו פעם נוספת- וזה היה סיום מקסים לערב שכולו אהבה.


----------



## tali10101 (28/6/12)

אתם נראים מקסים! 
אנחנו התחלנו היום שיעור ראשון בSK DANCE רוצים להכין סלואו לחתונה אולי לשלב עם קצת סלסה. אתם לקחתם שיעורים או שעשיתם לבד?


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

לגמרי לבד... 
אבל בהחלט לא מדובר בריקוד כלשהו- אלא פוזת הסלואו הסטנדרטית הרגילה.

חייבת לציין שהייתי כל כך בהיי שבמשך הריקוד פשוט לא שמתי לב מה קורה סביבי.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

ריקודים 
הייתה לנו אוכלוסייה מאוד מגוונת בקהל והשתדלנו שכולם ימצאו את הנישה שלהם. יחד עם אלי יצרנו מארג מוזיקלי מעניין (5 שירים במזרחית, 2 במרוקאית, 3 ברוסית, שנות ה-60, שנות ה-80, שנות ה-90, מוזיקה ישראלית, רוק, שחורה ומיין סטרים). ההנחיה שלנו אמרה: כל עוד יש מבוגרים על הרחבה- אפשר לזרום איתם. זה יצר אפקט אדיר והרחבה הייתה מ-ל-א-ה בכל האורחים מכל גווני הקהל.

על אף שהתחתנו ביום ראשון, הרחבה הייתה מלאה ובסופו של דבר ב-1 וחצי ביקשנו מאלי שיסיים את החגיגה (היינו גמורים!).
סיימנו בסלואו שלנו פעם נוספת- וזה היה סיום מקסים לערב שכולו אהבה.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

חולצת חתן להחלפה 
החולצה הכי חנונית ביקום- אנחנו חנונים ולא מסתירים את זה.
מי שיבין יבין... מי שלא- לא מספיק חנון! (וזה בסדר...)

הודפסה ב"דיגיטל קליק" קניון גבעתיים.

-מקדימה


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

ומאחור


----------



## h i l a d i (27/6/12)

ביג לייק!!!


----------



## ציפורה83 (27/6/12)

גדול! אהבתי!


----------



## Nooki80 (27/6/12)

גדול! 
אני לא ממש מתה על טרנד החולצות חתן, אבל אם כבר, אז שתהיה אחת מיוחדת עם קריצה אישית והומור- כמו זו.





 אהבתי!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

איזה כיף! 
שתדעי שזכרתי שאת לא אוהבת חולצות כאלה...


----------



## elena20 (27/6/12)

ממש מגניב ומקורי!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

מתנות לאורחים 
קנינו 320 קופסאות בצורת חתן-כלה באיביי. הקופסאות מגיעות לא מקופלות ויש די הרבה עבודה בקיפול והמילוי שלהם.
קיפלנו את הקופסאות כל המשפחה (אנחנו וההורים שלי) והדבקנו מדבקות תודה (שהודפסו בסטודיו פופאפ) במשך ערב תמים. בסמוך לאירוע עצמו מילאנו את הקופסאות בסוכריות גומי, התכנון המקורי היה למלא ב-5 סוכריות גומי בצורת לב. אך בסופו של דבר בגלל תכנון לא מדויק של כמות הגומי, מילאנו אותם בכל מיני סוכריות גומי (לא בנחשים!). מישהו מהאולם חילק את הקופסאות בסוף האירוע. לא קיבלנו תגובות על המתנות, אבל בכל זאת היה לי נעים לראות ילדדוס משחקים עם זה ומנשנשים סוכריות.


*טיפ: *  בשקית של קילו סוכריות גומי בצורת לב/ שפתיים יש כ-115 סוכריות גומי! זה עשוי לסייע למי שמשתמש בהם למתנות לאורחים וכדומה.


----------



## shira2012 (28/6/12)

שאלה 
היי ראיתי את זה באיביי ואני מתלבטת אם להזמין גם..
אחרי שכבר הסתיים האירוע את ממליצה להכין את המתנות האלה או אולי לוותר? מתלבטת:0
בכל מקרה את מכירה מקום שאפשר לקנות בו שוקולדים או סוכריות בזול? 
תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

הי, 
זה היה נחמד, אבל ממש לא מאסט.
למען האמת לא קיבלנו מאף אחד תגובה על המתנות... אבל היה כיף להכין ונעמה לי התחושה שהכנתי משהו קטנטן לאורחים.

אנחנו קנינו ממתקים בבצרה בי.ד.עידה- מחסן ממתקים ענננננננק!

עלות קילו סוכריות 20 ש"ח.

נדמה לי שיש מקומות בדרום ת"א עם מחירים נמוכים יותר.


----------



## shira2012 (29/6/12)

הבנתי תודה


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

מגנטים- מוטי וולמן 
מוטי וולמן הוא צפוני ולכן לוקח תוספת קטנה על נסיעות דרומה מחיפה. התרשמנו ממנו בחתונה של חברים והחלטנו לקחת אותו. המגנטים מאוד איכותיים מבחינת צילום ומבחינת סוג המגנט. מוטי היה מאוד אסרטיבי כלפי האורחים והצליח לתפוס הרבה אורחים בקבלת הפנים וברחבה.

איתנו הוא היה קצת קרציה והתעקש לצלם אותו עוד פעם ועוד פעם, אבל זה היה שווה כי יצאו לנו הרבה תמונות מ-א-ו-ד מוצלחות שלנו.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

קשקושים לרחבה 
נקנו בחנות בשם "הנסיכה" בכפר גלעדי. היה שם בחור שידע להמליץ לנו על מה הולך יותר ומה הולך פחות. קנינו קשקושים בכ-350 ₪ והם התפזרו לכל עבר ברחבה. כמו תמיד, מוסיף המון צבע לתמונות ואנשים מאוד מאוד נהנים מזה.

*טיפ: *  קנינו כמה גיטרות מתנפחות ולא ניפחנו אותן לפני האירוע. רק ביום למחרת גילינו שלא עשו שימוש ביגטרות המתנפחות וחבל! ממליצה לנפח את המתנפחים מראש.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

ליל כלולות- "מקום על הים" 
לא רצינו להטריח אף אחד בלהסיע אותנו חזרה לבית שלנו במרכז וגם לא ממש רצינו לישון אצל ההורים בליל הכלולות שלנו. איציק ביום בהיר אחד החליט גם שיום אחרי החתונה הוא רוצה להתעורר בצימר על חוף הים.
במשך די הרבה זמן חיפשנו מקום קרוב לאולם שיהיה במרחק הליכה קצרצר מהחוף (כמה שיותר קרוב, ככה יותר טוב). בסופו של דבר מצאנו את "מקום על הים" בקיבוץ נחושלים. צימר בקומה שניה מעל בית מגורים שנמצא 40 מטר הקו החוף. אפשר להתרשם מהנוף מהמרפסת.

הצימר אומנם לא הכיל ג'קוזי ומיטת אפריון כמו שאפשר אולי לצפות מצימר, אבל הוא היה מאוד מאובזר, מאוד מאוד נקי ומאוד קרוב לים.
בעל הצימר השאיר לנו מצרכים לא.בוקר ואיציק הכין יומיים רצוף ארוחת בוקר פשוטה וכיפית שאכלנו במרפסת והשקפנו לים.
במשך יומיים שרצנו על החוף (חוץ מגיחה די מייגעת לחדרה לספירת והפקדת המתנות). זו הייתה החלטה אדירה!
מאוד נהננו מה"ביחד-לבד" הזה ויכולנו להתרפק על חוויות מהחתונה.
היה מקסים! אני מאוד ממליצה.


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

א.בוקר ראשונה מעשה בעלי


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

על משברים שבדרך 
על אף שהייתי כלה רגועה יחסית לאורך כל הדרך, הלחץ הטבעי, החפירות של ההורים, סידורי ההושבה וכל הדיבורים מסביב הכריעו גם אותי. ביום שאספתי את השמלה, הגעתי לסטודיו קצת עייפה ומזיעה וכשמדדתי אותה- לא עפתי באוויר. הייתי שלמה עם ההחלטה, אבל בגלל שנראתי מזיעה, עייפה וחיוורת ואדומה בו זמנית לא הרגשתי שום וואו.
תליתי את השמלה בבית והמשכתי את סדר היום. בסוף היום הייתי מאוד מאוד מצוברחת ועייפה ופרצתי בבכי אדיר של "השמלה שלי לא יפה!!! אני לא אהיה יפה בחתונה... משהו בטוח יתפקשש, סידורי ההושבה שעשינו לא מוצלחים וכו".הצטברות של עייפות ולחץ גרמו לי להתפרק לגמרי.
בן הזוג החליט שאנחנו צריכים להוציא את כל החששות והרגשות הרעים שלנו החוצה והתחלנו לשחק במשחק ה"אם...".

אאאאאאם יגישו לנו דג מקולקל בחתונה?
ואאאאאאם הדיג'י יתבלבל וינגן לנו את "אם לא אעלה" במקום שיר הכניסה שלנו?
ואאאאאם הבר יגיש וודקה אלכסנדרוב (וודקה ממש זולה)?

האםים התדרדרו מפעם לפעם וזה פשוט הפך למצחיק יותר ויותר, בעיקר כשדובר על בדיחות פרטיות וירידות על המשפחה.

אני חייבת לציין שהמשחק הזה הוציא ממני כל שארית אנרגיה שלילית שהייתה בי והיה פשוט מעולה.


----------



## Nooki80 (27/6/12)

תקשיבי, זה סטארט אפ!! 
מזכירה לעצמי לשחק את המשחק הזה כל פעם שעומדת (או עומדים) בפני אירוע מלחיץ בחיים.
אחלה של משחק עבור אנשים פסימיים, ציניים וסרקסטיים כמוני!

הרגת אותי מצחוק עם השיר כניסה. חשבתי שאנחנו מהיחידים שיש להם פריחה של ממש מהסגנון המוזיקלי הזה...


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

וואוו זה ענק!!!!!!! 
מאמצת לחלוטין את המשחק הזה.
והאמת באת לי בדיוק בזמן!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/6/12)

ולסיכום... 
אסכם ואומר, השקענו באירוע הזה המון המון מחשבה ותכנונים, אבל ידענו לשחרר בזמן (יום האירוע) ולהנות.
החלטנו שלא משנה מה יקרה, זה כבר לא בשליטתנו וזה לא יהרוס לנו את היום הזה. וכך אכן היה, עבודת התכנון והמחשבה השתלמה והיום עבר בצורה מולצחת ביותר.

יום החתונה היה יום מקסים, נעים, מוצלח ומלא אהבה (בינינו לבין עצמנו, וגם בינינו לבין אנשים יקרים אחרים) אבל אציין שזה לא היה היום המאושר ביותר בחיים שלנו.
האושר בעיני, נמצא בדברים הקטנים: בנשיקה על הבוקר, פטפוט עד השעות הקטנות של הלילה, ס.מ.ס מצחיק, אסוציאציה משותפת, טיול משותף, השגת מטרה מסוימת וכו'.

מכאן, מתחילים (או יותר נכון ממשיכים) החיים האמיתיים, חיים לא פשוטים, עמוסי חוויות, אתגרים ומכשולים.

אני יודעת, שמכל ההחלטות שעשיתי בחיי, ההחלטה להתחתן עם איציק הייתה הטובה מכולן. אין אדם בעולם שאני סומכת עליו יותר, שמבין, מקבל, מצחיק, מכיל, מפנק, עוזר, מכוון, תומך ומפרגן יותר ממנו. פה טמון האושר.

מאחלת לכולן את האושר שבדברים הקטנים. שתדעו לגדול ולהתפתח יחד, להילחם בכל המכשולים והאתגרים בדרך, להגשים חלומות משותפים ושל כל אחד בנפרד ותמיד תמיד לאהוב!


----------



## pipidi (27/6/12)

איזה מקסימה! 
מאחלת לך שהיחסים בינכם ילבלבו כמו עכשיו עם כל הרגעים הקטנים והגדולים המאושרים. 

המשחק של רגע המשבר הוא מעולה! נשמע לי כמו אחלה דרך להפיג חששות ולקבל פרופורציה, ולהבין עד איפה אפשר להיות בשליטה ואיפה זה כבר לא תלוי בך, כך שגם משהו מתפקשש זה לא בטוח קטסטורפה. 

המון מזל טוב מתוקה! 
היה נעים מאד לעבוד מולך ותודה על הפידבק החם


----------



## pipidi (27/6/12)

שכחתי שרציתי להחמיא על הבחירות שלך 
השמלה מהממת, האיפור סוף! והצילומים, אוי הצילומים - ממתקים לעיניים. 

גם ההזמנה יצא נחמד


----------



## h i l a d i (27/6/12)

אויש זו לגמרי התמונה הכי הכי! 
אני לגמרי רואה שם מה את מרגישה כשאת מחבקת אותו!
קרדיטים נפלאים! (חיכיתי להם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים ושמחים!


----------



## jul25 (27/6/12)

וואו מהממת אחת!!! 
חיכיתי לקרדיטים שלך 
הכל נראה ממש מקסים! בטוב טעם!
והטיפים שלך מעולים!
כיף לקרוא..
שלחתי לך גם שאלה בפרטי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/6/12)

את פשוט מקסימה! 
אנה (מותר לי לקרוא לך אנה כי כבר נפגשנו במפגש פורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), 

הקרדיטים שלך פשוט מקסימים! מקריאת הקרדיטים מרגישים את הגישה החיובית, את האהבה ואת הזוגיות. 
אהבתי מאד את הבחירות שעשיתם, את הגישה הטולרנטית ביחס למשפחה ואת התפיסה של הזוגיות. 
רואים את האושר ואת האהבה שלכם ואני מאחלת לכם עוד המון שנים של זוגיות יפה וכיפית.

נשמע שיש לכם אנרגיות זוגיות טובות ומגניבות!


----------



## Nooki80 (27/6/12)

כל מילה פנינה :-d 
צודקת בכל מילה שכתבת, מחובבת פנינים אחת לחברתה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קרדיטים מקסימים, בטוב טעם (LOL זה נשמע כל כך פולני!) וכ"כ שפויים ושלווים - כיף לקרוא ולפגוש גישה כזו!

אתם נראים ונשמעים כמו זוג מקסים (ולפחות לגבייך אני יכולה להעיד שאכן כך במציאות!) ואני מאחלת לכם שנים אין ספור של התרגשות ושמחה מהפרטים והרגעים הקטנים הללו, ומאהבה והחברות ביניכם


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (28/6/12)

חיכיתי חיכיתי... והיה שווה כל רגע 
הקרדיטים שלך מדהימים,
הסיכום שעשית  מאוד מאוד מרגש,
ואני רוצה לומר לך שעוד לפני שקראתי את הסיכום דרך התמונות של שניכם ביחד,
רואים את האהבה, התמיכה , המבטים בעיניים, ואת הרצון החזק שלכם לחיות ביחד.
מסכימה עם כל מילה שרשמת , ולקחתי כמה טיפים לעצמי 

שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

בנות יקרות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא תיארתי לעצמי שכתיבת הקרדיטים האלה תביא לי כל כך הרבה סיפוק- איזו סגירת מעגל נהדרת. אם לומר את האמת, חיכיתי לכתוב את הקרדיטים האלה כמעט כמו שחיכיתי ליום החתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
היה לי מאוד חשוב להחזיר מעט מהמידע והטיפים שצברתי פה לאורך כל הדרך ולעשות את זה בדרך נעימה ומעניינת (וקצת חופרת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

התגובות שלכן כל כך מרחיבות  את ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- תודה, תודה, תודה! 

ובאופן כללי, אתן מקסימות, באמת! לא יכולתי למצוא פרטנריות טובות יותר (חוץ מאיציק) להעביר איתן את תקופת טרום החתונה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




וסליחה שאני לא עונה לכל אחת אישית


----------



## arapax (28/6/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
אהבתי את הגישה שלכם, ואתם נראים זוג שליו 
מאחלת לכם אושר רב


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (28/6/12)

היי לך 
יש לי תגובה כמעט על כל סעיף בקרדיטים שלך ואני מצטערת שאין לי סבלנות להגיב על הכל.

קודם כל, מאוד אהבתי את הגישה שלך בנוגע לחתונה. אמנם אנחנו משהו כמו חצי שנה לפני אבל תמיד כשמדברים על זה אני טוענת שאני לא רואה בזה היום המאושר בחיי. 

מאוד אהבתי את הגישה שדואגת לאורחים, שמכירה בזכות ההורים לחלק באירוע ולשפיות.
אני מבינה כלות וחתנים שמשתגעים מזה ומבינה כמה בקלות אפשר להתפרע אבל בגלל המציאות הכלכלית והמעשית של רובנו אני מעריכה אנשים שמכירים בכל שזה אירוע יחיד ולא פסגת השאיפות והמאוויים. 

התמונות מהממות שחבל על הזמן, התמונה (מראה כולל, עם המראה) מהממת. ומהמקדימים- התמונה עם העץ פשוט אומנות!

האיפור והשיער - פשוט נהדר. יפה כל כך ועדין! אני פריקית של אייליינר והוא היה מושלם. לא מוגזם מדי אבל מודגש ואלגנטי והשיער פשוט משלים את המראה האלגנטי והמוקפד. 
ביג לייק.

אהבתי מאוד את הטיפים שלך! ואת השימוש באיביי =]

אשמח ללינק למראה למראה שהוא עוד פעיל.

גם אני מצטרפת לאיחולי האושר ועושר ! =]


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (28/6/12)

ואיך יכולתי לשכוח?! 
1. אני מאוד לא אוהבת את החולצות להחלפה (בעיקר בחתונות חורף בהן אין תירוץ אמיתי) אבל בתור חנונית אמיתית (מהפקולטה השכנה לשלך באותו מוסד) כל כך אהבתי!!

2. גאיה היה מאוד גבוה ברשימת האופציות שלנו, למעשה הבחור היה בוחר בו אלמלא התעקשותי על מקום אחר =]

אפשר לשאול מי היה איש הקשר שלכם? כי שלנו היה מאוד מאוד דייקן בכל תקופת ההתקשרות (לקח לנו זמן להחליט) אבל אולי זה בגלל שזה היה לפני סגירה...


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

לפני הסגירה הם אכן היו מאוד דייקנים... 
אחרי זה קצת פחות, אבל ברמת הנסבל.

אגב, את מתכוונת לזיו? כי הוא כבר לא עובד שם יותר...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (28/6/12)

דווקא לרוי 
הוא היה כל כך מקסים שכשסגרנו במקום אחר אמרתי לבן זוגי האהוב שבא לי לקנות לו (לרוי) זר פרחים ולהגיד לו תודה על כמה שהוא היה מקסים. 

הוא תמיד התקשר כשאמר שיתקשר, חזר אלינו עם כל מני דילים על פי בקשותינו וכו'.


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

תודה. 
לא הצלחתי להבין באיזה לינק מדובר....


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (28/6/12)

רואים שאני עייפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה טעויות כתיב...

לינק למראה שנתת במתנה לבנות (העוגייה).


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/12)

בבקשה!  מראה עוגיה.


אגב, רוי היה זה שסגר איתנו את החוזה, אבל גם הוא כבר לא היה לקראת החתונה- מוזר.


----------



## Pixelss (28/6/12)

אנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יא מהממת שכמותך!
אם לפני הקרדיטים שלך חשבתי את מדהימה, אז עכשיו בכלל נפלתי שבי.
אני אשים רגע את הצד הויזואלי בצד (וזה לא קל) ואני אגיד שיש בך קסם נדיר!
הגישה הראיה האווירה כל כ מסכימה עם הדרך שלך!
את כותבת בצורה כל כך יפה וכנה שכל הודעה שלך ריגשה אותי.

אני מאחלת לכם שזאת תהייה רק ההתחלה ומפה תמשיכו רק להתקדם ביחד.
אהבה אושר ובלי סוף סיבות לחייך!


----------



## Pixelss (28/6/12)

אנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יא מהממת שכמותך!
אם לפני הקרדיטים שלך חשבתי את מדהימה, אז עכשיו בכלל נפלתי שבי.
אני אשים רגע את הצד הויזואלי בצד (וזה לא קל) ואני אגיד שיש בך קסם נדיר!
הגישה הראיה האווירה כל כ מסכימה עם הדרך שלך!
את כותבת בצורה כל כך יפה וכנה שכל הודעה שלך ריגשה אותי.

אני מאחלת לכם שזאת תהייה רק ההתחלה ומפה תמשיכו רק להתקדם ביחד.
אהבה אושר ובלי סוף סיבות לחייך!


----------



## nino15 (28/6/12)

קרדיטים מדהימים!! 
אני אוהבת את הגישה שלך, בריאה ונכונה.

ואת פשוט מהממת! כלה יפיפייה


----------



## IMphoenix (28/6/12)

מדהימה  
את כל כך יפה ומאושרת! בעיקר האהבה שלכם עוברת מכל התמונות, ההתרגשות והשמחה. כיף כיף כיף לראות...

וכמובן שנראה שהייתה חתונה שמחה, מוצלחת ומגניבה. מזל טוב!


----------



## Bobbachka (29/6/12)

תודה!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
התגובות שלכן כל כך מחממות לי את הלב.

באמת שזה סיפוק אדיר לקבל כל כך הרבה מילים חמות על הקרדיטים (שעמלתי עליהם רבות).

מאחלת לכולכן בחזרה זוגיות מאושרת, אהבה וחברות!

אתן נפלאות!


----------

